# Ariens ST824 Carb Replacement



## kgordon (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I have been a lurker of this forum for a while. I picked up an ST824 924050, Serial 017575 2 years ago and since i got it, it has surged. Well this year it was leaking fuel out of the bowl and after a lot of cleaning and adjustment it wont run right. Im looking to cut my losses (time mostly) and pick up a new carb. I know alot of them are made in china now, but does anyone know of a decent one, that is adjustable?
I have plans to do work to this machine, as the diff is broken and stuck in the open position and want to give it some paint. But the main focus is getting it ready for the impending snowfall. 

All help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Can't beat the Price https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...543417?hash=item41c53648f9:g:gGcAAOSwX9FZG7sL


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Yup, just picked up a Ariens 8524 and may be putting one of these on it also.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

those are great. only thing swap out the steel bowl thats on it yo your original.


----------



## kgordon (Feb 2, 2016)

43128 said:


> those are great. only thing swap out the steel bowl thats on it yo your original.


Thanks everyone. 

The one thing i did learn searching is that the new ones come with steel bowls and to swap out. Why would they do this? Cost?

Thanks again.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Before you go ordering, see if the old float is has fluid in it. give it a little shake near your ear.


----------



## kgordon (Feb 2, 2016)

So, to bring this back. I received the new carb and installed. I had surging upon startup so i adjusted the air/fuel screw to 1-1/2 turns out. Then started adjusting the high idle on the bottom of the bowl. I can find the limits, where it starts to die, but in the middle it continues to surge. Any ideas?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Does it have an air leak? Was the gasket to intake good?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

My first choice is a company called the ROP Shop because of their 800# and customer service.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

start it up run it for abit adjust it when it starts surging hold the gov arm 
if it smooths out check the gov adjustment or gov itself


----------



## jojo (Jul 12, 2018)

https://mowerpartsland.com/product/ariens-st-824-snow-blower-carburetor/


----------

